# Show me your Quarter Horse or Quarter Cross



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

This is my boy Reno, hes my new horse. hes 13 years old and is 14.3 hands.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

This is Cat, Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse, just a few weeks ago. I've had her since July. I keep forgetting to measure her, but she's about 15.2ish, 4 yr old.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's some of my QH's
Lacey







Woodstock







Dynasty







Merit







Hondo







Haley







Buttons (on left) her daughter Piney (on right)







Jana


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice horses guys, Hes western right now, and hes been off of work for a little while. Hes ROUND haha. I'm gonna see if i can make him into an all around horse


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are a few of my 17 year old QH gelding, Hunter  he's about 15.3h and is mainly a trail horse but has lately been used for H/J lessons at my barn!


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

This is Henry my new quarter horse I have only owned him for 3 weeks.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here are my Quarter horses
Romeo-- 15 years old (Might have some arab in there too), 14.3 
















Demi-- 7 years old, 15.1








And last but certainly not least,
Cecil-- 25 years old, 15.2
(I need to take some more pics of him, I don't have very many)


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is Diesel. Half Quarter Horse, half Arabian. He is 6 years old and about 15 hands.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You all have a lot of nice Quarters and Quarter crosses!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

MHF, keep yours locked in their paddocks tightly!! Great lookin horses guys!

This is Dash, she's having a bad hair day!
goin on 14, 15.2h, trail/pleasure horse baby doll!


















This is my old man Rooster (RIP), He's 27 here and lived the rest of his days on the porch. He was a handful when he was younger, but the most reliable trail horse partner, slow and steady when he got older. Had to watch him around the cows and other geldings cause he would run them through the fence, but put him around a 4 year old and he would hang his nose to the ground and let them crawl all over him. Miss the big guy so much! 16.1h, usually around 1,200 was often confused as a draft cross!


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

This is "Classic Blue Stone" you can look up his pedigree at allbreedpedigree.com He is a QH but looks very much Arabian...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

This is our 28 year old grade QH mare, Puddin'. She's now semi retired, and only does one or two beginner lessons a week just to keep her body in good condition.











Jasmine, our 12 year old QH who works as a heeler. She's rather out of shape at the moment and we're working on some ground manner issues, but she's a good girl.









and Delriah, our 49 year old QH mare. She was fully retired three weeks ago, unfortunately- due to nerve damage in her back legs, but still goes for walks on the trail twice a week with her kid friends 










and Budweiser, our seven year old QH Saddlebred cross. Currently used for team roping.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

49 YEARS OLD?!?!? WAY to go! How'd you do it? I'd love to see a full photo of her, that is AMAZING! What is the world record?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I believe the world record is 64 ^^ Unfortunately though, Delriah's previouse owners did not update her registery past age 27, and she is no longer registered due to the 'over 20 years' policy. We do still have her papers, but they aren't valid- so if she were to make it to 64, we would not have 'proof.'

She's such a lovely girl though, and we really don't care. We're so happy to of had her for as long as we have- and 49 is something to be PROUD of! She's a real trooper. 

Up until this fall she's been 100% sound and we actually used her in lessons even at this age, but her nerves are beginning to deteriorate and she's begun tripping, and so we have had to retire her. She doesn't know what to do without a job!

a picture of her a month or two ago.









and a few years ago, at age 46


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She looks AMAZING! Again, WAY TO GO!! Hope she lasts much longer, you guys should be so proud!
My old man only lasted until he was a little over 28, but he had foundered and had colic twice before I got 
him at 7. I never had a problem with him but had to really watch it for over 21 years!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Twenty eight is fantastic though! I'm sure he had a great life with you 

honestly we can't take any credit for her age. We got her in her mid-thirties, and actually didn't even realize she was that old until we located her papers. She's worked her whole life and just loves to live and have a job. Nothing makes her happier than a trail ride or a good grooming. She's treated no different from everyone else...lives outside 27-4, and eats a very basic feed. She's just a miracle on legs!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

This is my beautiful Gelding Harley he is 13 years old and 16hh, ived owned him for 4 years and when we got him he was wonderful then after a while he was a butt and just a pain, then he got injured and then he was calmer and was fine. now his injury has worse again, so he is retired unless he gets bette hes now a pasture horse that i will ride once and a while. he weights around 1200 And has muscles.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Woodstock is gorgeous!
I LOVE that last pic, MFQ!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Endiku said:


> I believe the world record is 64 ^^ Unfortunately though, Delriah's previouse owners did not update her registery past age 27, and she is no longer registered due to the 'over 20 years' policy. We do still have her papers, but they aren't valid- so if she were to make it to 64, we would not have 'proof.'
> 
> She's such a lovely girl though, and we really don't care. We're so happy to of had her for as long as we have- and 49 is something to be PROUD of! She's a real trooper.
> 
> ...


Holy lord, that's incredible!! 
She looks like a real treasure!


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

This is Missy Frou Frou. She is a Quarab with TONS of personality. My baby... sorry the pics are so big.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Woodstock is gorgeous!
> I LOVE that last pic, MFQ!


Thank you! I think he is too but I'm a bit biased. The last one is my old lady, been riding her for 20 years but now my daughter has pretty well taken her over :-(


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is my 6 year old Quarter horse Shamrock. I've never measured his height, but we guess it's around 16 hh. He's awesome! I'm having such a blast re-training him (only minor sarcasm there).


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I just love Missy Frou Frou and Classic Blue Stone. Such beautiful animals!


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is our mare:









Justice is a 36 year old 14.2-14.3hh retired barrel racer. We used to ride her up until 2 years ago. She was our first horse, whom we got about 10 years ago.

I need to get some pics of my new boy, Cowboy. He is rather dirty at the moment. He is about 15.0hh and between 5-9 years old judging by his teeth and overall look. He was given to me by our neighbors because they could no longer feed him. We found out that they hadn't fed him for at least a month before we got him. I have had him about 2-3 weeks. He went from on the skinny side to a bit fat really quickly. I will hopefully be getting some pictures of him soon once I start working with him some to get the spookiness out of him.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

These are my kids. Rosie is a 4 yr old Red Roan QH. She's a retired barrel racer and she's starting a new career as a horsemanship, reining horse. She's never been crazy so she's okay with the transition. She'll never be a WP horse but ooh well. 










And this is my 9 month old colt. Ive had him since he was born. His mom is a saddlebred and his dad is a registered QH. His name is Roman and right now he's looking to be a very nice horsemanship horse, WP horse, or even an english rail or jumper horse!!


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

Here are my 3 monsters. Chex is my reg QH gelding on the left, Willow is my 2 year old Quarab filly in the middle and Breeze my Saddlebred/QH Gelding.







.
My girl Willow. She's starting to turn light grey.








Breeze in the summer time.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I wanna see a pict of Chex, his color looks really cool! Lovely horses!


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

Here's a little better picture of Chex.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

This is my appendix, Jesse


----------



## Tanami (Mar 4, 2011)

This my yearling Quarab colt "Ichycoo Roc". His sire, Ayres Roc (by Roc O Lena) was 1996 NRHA Futurity Reining Champ. His dam a bred several quality Quarabs that have gone on to be fantastic ridden mounts.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's my AQHA Gelding...A Bit Impulsive. He's 16 YO, barely 15.1 and I've had him 10 years, we show on the AQHA circuit. These pics are from this year, from a halter class and a WP class. (That's my trainer showing in Open Aged Geldings in the first pic.)


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Bucks Gold Luck, my 17year old mare we picked up a couple of months ago. She was a broody for 12 years and had 10 babies. Now she's my trail rider.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

She isn't mine but I get to ride her a lot . This is Lily, aka Clad In Iron


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The pics aren't the greatest but this is Skippy (Skip N Seall), my new Weiscamp bred 2 yo cremello colt. 









Skippy playing with Harley, the yearling Saddlebred colt.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's my "stupid arena horse" (lol) Peanut. She's just kinda silly.
Docs Queen Cutter Quarter Horse



















Peanut's half sister, Poco, who is now a "lesson" horse (I give my cousin lessons on her and put my friends on her, cause she's the safest one we have): Stars Blank Page Quarter Horse


















Jet (black) and Jackie (roan)









Harley:









Harley's half sister, Squiggy:











The herd (minus my two yearlings....):


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

First: Rosie, AKA Sheas Rodeo Bonanza. Foundation Bred QH 20 yo 14.3 hands
Second: Dream, AKA Zipped Pandemonia. Appendix QH 10 yo 15.3-16 hands
Third: Dusty, AKA Dusty Mulder. Foundation Bred QH 2 yo 13 hands
Fourth: Sassy, unregistered (filly from Dream). 4 yo 15.3 hands


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

This is my 8yr. old Appendix mare, Dandy's Lil Jewel. I've owned her for about a year and half and we've been doing the Western classes. Previous to her, I owned and showed arabians in English and some western. Decided if I really wanted to compete, even locally in my little poduck town, I needed to buy a quarter horse. Yeah, one of those calm, docile, nose in the dirt horses. But as luck would have it, I got an Arabian temperment (Dandy's temperment is much worse sometimes) in a 16.3h, 1200lb. body. Yep, that's my baby girl, but I LOVE her.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Annabell*

Here is Annabell she was a Quarter cross. We had too have the vet put her too sleep Jan/6/2011. We rescued her a few years before because her owners were gunna call the "meat man" to come get her. She was the best horse! She was between 40-45 years old.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*April*

And here is April my 18 month old Quarter. I have had her since she was 4 months old. She has been a great girl so far. (BAD pic lol)


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

am i the only one who doesnt no how to attach a picture from a "message?" i can if i start a thread but idn how if i dont start the thread lol


----------



## BarrelChick1848 (Dec 16, 2011)

This my 13 year old Quarter Horse, Benz!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

BLAZERIVERSONG said:


> This is Henry my new quarter horse I have only owned him for 3 weeks.


What beautiful Paint 
I love his markings


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

My new 2 YO WP filly, by My Final Notice. She just arrived from Texas yesterday...a long haul from Texas to Connecticut!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Loving all the pics of these beautiful QH and QHx's! Here is Sonata, long 2 year old. I think she's around 14.2, but need to re-measure her. She seems to have sprouted up over the fall.


CIMG0152 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


2swbg by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


303511_2386938394091_1269722567_2833925_1434440456_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


230256_2031439226834_1269722567_2409221_4834591_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the blood mark on her neck Cecillia! Definitely adds character!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I never knew it had a name LOL! I thought it was there cuz her sire is a leopard appie hehe.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well that very well could be. They are fairly common in greys, often called "bloody shoulder" - varying shades of reds to almost black in color. Yours is the first I've seen like that on a buckskin - pretty cool!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

*The "A-Team"*

"Stilts" Cuttin Thru Smoke, Top Sail Cody grandson on top and Cutter Bill bred on the bottom

"Gracie Mae" Shez Down N Dirty, APHA mare.

"Zorro" out of Nevada by Trailer..lol...can't find his papers. Came out of the 777 sale in Las Vegas, didn't make the cut as a rodeo pickup horse. But you can rope anything on him.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cowchick - be glad Stilts is a gelding...if he was a she, I'd be planning some thievery :lol: Love those lines!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

My AQHA horse FQH Barbie Sol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Cowchick - be glad Stilts is a gelding...if he was a she, I'd be planning some thievery :lol: Love those lines!


Lol! Me too, I have been looking for a filly/mare bred that way...all I can find is geldings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

My girls - my Quarter Horse mare Chelsea and foal Rosie, born back in June. First ones are just after Rosie arrived - trying out her legs, then enjoying a quick sleep! 

Second ones are as she is now at 6 months and still growing fast!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Here are my two. 

First is RMS Thats My Story (Molly Jo). She's a 13 year old sorrel mare. She stands right at 15 hands. She is a barrel racer/pole bender, but due to her cancer we're not sure how much longer she'll be able to show. As of right now, though, she's still rockin and rollin. 

Second is Red Money Maker (Red). He's a 7 year old sorrel gelding. He stands right at 16 hands. He is a barrel racer as well as a great trail horse.


----------



## geo102094 (Dec 27, 2011)

*my appendix QH boy*

"El Moro" spanish for "the gray". He's mainly white now as you can see in the second pic.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We have two Quarter Horses....Sargent San Peppy is a 9 year old foundation bred bay gelding with the sweetest personality. He is about 15 hh on his tip toes. He is my husband's horse and has the smoothest, slowest lope in the world - but he is not a peanut roller. He has tons of get up and go and will go and loves to try something new. He is always looking for hugs and kisses. 

Biscuit is a 10 year old 15.1 gelding that is just a darling. He is built like a old fashioned quarter horse which I just love. Calm and easy going but with plenty of get up and go. Loves treats and is getting where he loves to be hugged...that took a little while for him to get used to.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Sally is a QH/mustang. Sundance is a paso fino. They are freakish twins. Both the same height and color with a white sock on the same foot. 1/2 the time I have to look at their crotch to tell them apart.
This was taken the day I brought them home.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I really have to learn how to post pics!:0 I have an arabian that I bred to a quarter horse stud. The stallion is registered but I lost the copy of his pedigree. I remember the studs parents are Smell the Magnolias and Edith Bumper. The out come is a filly (will be two in March). I love my arabian, but wanted a big butt too. I think I got what I wanted. I love all your horses with big butts.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Yea, there is something really beautiful about a quarterhorse butt!!!


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

i have a Quarter Horse Arabian who is an absolute joy to ride. i can put anyone on her. she can go from being my prize winning barrel horse to a kid mount for the tiniest most nervous kid in the county. i love my little old chestnut mare


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

My 14yo AQHA X APHA gelding. I show him in the all around locally, but this year I plan to step it up, and start showing in some rated APHA shows.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Charie

















THEIRONS SMOOTHNWIDE AKA Josie


----------



## Winter Solstice (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a Quarter Horse mare. Her registered name is Cat Zan Hickory. She is out of Prineville, Oregon. I have some nice pictures of her, but I'll have to upload them the same time I upload the pictures of Krista. Good looking horses.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Drifter, my grade Quarter horse giving me his very best "What are you doing?" look.


Ignore the crooked saddle, I hadn't tightened his girth yet!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Gator

[/ATTACH
View attachment 83282
]


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Jetta (Jet Blue) 17y/o
Hickory (Doc Bar) 28 y/o ridden regularly
Sully (stock grade) 5 y/0
Snowbird (Draft x Quarter) 8y/o


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

First two pics 9yr old Grade Dun QH Mare - Sage - Comes from Zan Parr Bar bloodlines

third pic is Mesa, Sage is his mom, sire was a registered Paint stud

last is Buddy! A grade QH gelding


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is Josie as a yearling, she is now a coming 4 year old. The second is a recent pic taken last fall.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought I had done this?? Oh well...Here are my kids

Nikki, Hickory, and Lark









Nikki my QH/TB appendix mare who is 12 yrs old - Nu Kinda Nic Quarter Horse

























Hickory who is 22 - Papa Hickory Doc Quarter Horse

























Lark who is 13 and my newest "child"..I've had her two months now - Land Oh Lark Quarter Horse


----------



## wishes4kissez (Mar 7, 2012)

The Sorrel mare is pure Quarter horse and my barrel and gaming mount, and the grey is a quarter/Arab cross that will hopefully start competing as well some this summer...


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is our herd.......

JJ









Scrat









Skippy









Ojoe









BB









Blue









Scarlet









Bell









Missy









Hotstuff









Rango









Polly











And here is our appendix mare Kellie


----------



## tasunke (Nov 6, 2011)

Subbing so I can add the new horse at the end of the month.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

This is Pickles. She is a registered appy, but technically half quarter(dam is Docs three d sonata) The first is a not so flattering picture of her recently. Not yet 2 years old and she is turning into a tank:shock: The nicer pic is her in the fall as a yearling


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow she really filled out nicely


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks this was her last june when i got her. she's not on any special feed. good hay and the odd handful of beetpulp. She picked me. Her attitude is her best feature.


----------

